# More players needed: Banewarrens/Hollowfaust Online Campaign



## Tip (May 24, 2003)

I’m currently running an online chat campaign based on Monte Cook’s Banewarrens module and Sword and Sorcery Studios’ “Hollowfaust – City of Necromancers”, using the 3E D&D rules.

In the campaign the players have been hired by the Necromancers, rightful rulers of Hollowfaust, to investigate a sealed underground complex beneath the city, recently breached. The complex was created by a powerful priest millennia ago to house and imprison the most evil and potentially destructive ‘banes’, items and fell creatures that could possibly cause havoc and dismay if returned to the surface world.

Currently the players consist of sorcerers, rogues, clerics and warriors (without going into too much unnecessary detail) and we need one or two more players. We play using the OpenRPG chat client (www.openrpg.com) every Sat night, EST, with the third week off.

We are really looking for competent players (the more mature the better), competency being measured not by a stringent attention to rules detail, nor by a desire to be the toughest kid on the block, and neither by a megalomaniac outlook in real life. We are here to have fun, after all. Willingness to participate during the game is essential, and role-playing (where you simply create, over time, a persona of your character and act it out accordingly, not where you spam the chat line with the minutiae of your dress-sense or go in a wild tangent of relentless ego-tripping) is appreciated by all in the game.

Character level is 7th level, campaign Forgotten Realms (although knowledge not strictly necessary), Alignment any except Chaotic Evil, Character Race any (including monsters) but please remember all of the above is under jurisdiction of my approval, and your choice will tend to show to me what kind of playing style you adhere to.

If you feel you would want to play please send me a short bio of yourself, what character you wish to play with some idea for background to the email on the last line of this post.

If you have any further questions, you can address them to the my email address or on this thread.

Happy gaming,

Andrea
andreastigliano@hotmail.com


----------

